# switching power supply



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

help, I have several questions, but don't know where to post them, I need a power supply- the one i have is out , it says pc100-switching power, model PS150- where can i get one? ac input 100v-240v auto 3a 60/50HZ
My other question is about parts for a mother board it takes an AMD K6-2 socket 7 processor if that helps, but it has no connector for the mouse, all it has is 5 pins that the port connects to, i also need several of these, anyone who can help, please do so, I am sure what i need are ps/2 connectors, but the only ones i have seen don't solder in, thats what i was looking for, so it won't be able to jar loose.
Thanks


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

About the power supply - If you can, contact the
computer manufacturer, or go to Yahoo, Altavista
or your favorite search engine and search for:

+"ps150" +"power supply"

The whole thing, quotes and all.
You'd be amazed at the stuff you can find this way.

About the mouse - You can get a serial mouse for
$10 - $20 at almost any computer store. Just plug
it into COM1 (the 9 pin serial port).


----------



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

sorry, you must have misundersttod or i didn't clarify, I don't have anything to plug the mouse into, there is nothing there. There is a part missing off the motherboard, that is the part I am needing, looks like something is supposed to be there connected to five pins.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

If you don't have the serial ports for the
mboard, I'd check with a local computer repair
shop. I know that I never discard anything I
think I might use later, and I'm sure that when
they replace a mboard, they keep all the old
attachments.

How did you wind up with this mboard and no
ports? Sorry, I'm just being nosy now...


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Here's another thought - You might be able
to get another case w/power supply almost
as cheap (or cheaper) as the power supply
alone. Cheers.


----------

